# code for polymicrobial infection???



## artes_athamas (Feb 19, 2013)

does anyone out there know what code to use for polymicrobial, i was thinking maybe 038.9 for generalized infection NEC or 040.89 bacterial disease NEC ?


----------



## 4comonae (Dec 11, 2015)

*Polymicrobial Infection*

Since polymicrobial infection involves more than one species of pathogen, I used - Infection specified NEC, B99.8 for other infectious disease.


----------

